# Anyone experienced with ACI Force subs?



## bcharlow (Dec 23, 2008)

Another sub I've been looking at (for only 2 channel music use) is the ACI Force. This has a very interesting system for x-over, with two 12 db/oct filters that are independently variable. Seems to get good reviews.

Anybody here experienced with using that unusual configuration of x-over controls?

Anybody here expereinced with this particular sub for music?


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

What's their reasoning for having 2-12 db/oct filters?


----------



## bone215 (Dec 15, 2006)

I use the larger ACI Titan II. It is an excellent sub. The force sounds the same but does not go as loud. The controls allow for flexibility in set up.
My experience with the company has been outstanding. The subs are very musical, clear and distinct, not boomy. As with all subs, location and set up is important.


----------

